# Wookz Photos



## WOOKZ (Aug 28, 2009)

Power Supply   AND    Graphics Card       

Too Come


Then I Assemble

                       camera works .....good enough


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 28, 2009)

No SSD?


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 28, 2009)

ill be the bad guy and tempt you 

i was thinking of picking it up myself but funds are low 

unused X25-M 80GB SSD for $225 shipped
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1447113


----------



## WOOKZ (Aug 28, 2009)

I Live In Aus


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 28, 2009)

now my neck hurts


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 29, 2009)

WOOKZ said:


> who are you talking to i think you have the wrong topic



No, I think you need to learn how to rotate photos.  That was what I was getting at... jokingly.

Looks like a nice setup.  I could have a lot of fun with a Rampage II and an Antec 1200.  Odd my veloci-raptors look different from yours.  Mine are 300GB versions though, but I wouldn't expect the heatsink to be so drastically different.


----------



## Crazybc (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh  Nice motherboard  I,m contemplating on the same one but   am having a hard time justifing it over a gigabyte UD4P.. what made you purchase the Asus?


----------



## WOOKZ (Sep 10, 2009)

*THE JOURNEY Continues*

some bits in a box


----------



## WOOKZ (Sep 17, 2009)

NOW To watch for postie


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 18, 2009)

lookin good WOOKZ


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Sep 19, 2009)

got a specific psu in mind?


----------



## WOOKZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Hx Corsair 1000


----------

